# Meet-up in Dublin - coz Dublin rules!!!!!



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey everyone. I'm gonna arrange a Dublin meet-up fer anyone who's interested. Probably late January or early February.
We had a great meet-up last May so its time for another wan.

Probably not that many irish on this site so its bound to be another small meet, but it will be good fun. 

And if yer lucky then Seamus the Leprechaun will buy yee a few drinks if ya show up.

Anyone interested please post in here and mention what weekend would suit yee

PS - How do they fit the figs into the fig-rolls?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

oh and Shelley whos not a member on this site is comin as well. I'll ask her to vote fer a date too and will post up when she gets back to me


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I do hope to attend!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I want to come.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> I want to come.


I could build a tunnel


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ya i'm deffo there, i think last weekend of January? (Me birthday is the first week in Feb and i'll have the birthday blues :um)


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> I want to come.


We'd fly you over as our special guest Berry!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I thought I'd replied to this already?!

I'll be there for sure :drunk


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I thought I'd replied to this already?!
> 
> I'll be there for sure :drunk


Sweet!!!! I'll have the vodka-tree ready fer ya!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey lads n lassies. The 29th of Jan (a saturday) suits meself and Hello22 and Shelley.

So is that cool with the rest of yee??? I'll drop yee a quick message ta confirm.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

If you made it somewhere good and clean like Reading you'd end up Dublin your numbers.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey that weekend sounds cool for me too!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

kiirby said:


> If you made it somewhere good and clean like Reading you'd end up Dublin your numbers.


haha, not bad fella, not bad!!!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

jhanniffy said:


> Hey that weekend sounds cool for me too!


Sweet! Right its Myself, Jimmy, Hello22, JHannify, Shelley and x_no_oil_paining_x.

Six of us, that'll do nicely!!! :yes 

Everyone keep the 29th free so, we'll hook up in the city centre at aboot 2pm or somethin like that.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

This is goin ahead this sat'day. ideally meet at aboot 2pm in Dub city centre.

Or 3pm if yee are all as lazy as i think yee are.

Sinnotts pub. Beside St. Stephens green shopping centre. I'll PM each of yee in case anyone misses this.

Unfortunately x_no_oil_painting_x has pulled oot due to another commitment.
So its 5 of us. Not six.

Me only concern is that me granny has been told she has aboot a week ta live. So if she sleeps with the fishes before wednesday then I might have ta cancel - BUT hopefully that wont happen.

As it stands we'll meet aboot 2pm in Sinnotts sat'day.

I'll Pm anyone who has agreed ta come me phone number over the next few days.
(dont be ringin me with the heavy breathing tho. Hello22 already tried that)


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> This is goin ahead this sat'day. ideally meet at aboot 2pm in Dub city centre.
> 
> Or 3pm if yee are all as lazy as i think yee are.
> 
> ...


Oh god Gary!! I leave you on yer own for one day and you start fantasizing, cheeky git!

Well Ms. Pinchy will be making an appearance so!! I'm serious Mister!! :mum :steam


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Right. We're settled on 12pm Saturday in Sinnotts pub, Dooblin city centre.

I've PM'd everyone whos goin, if anyone else sees this and wants to join us then drop me a PM before Sat'day.

If not, then its just the 5 of us. (and lotsa guinness)


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Aye, and the first 7 rounds are on Hello22


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Can I come if I fake an Irish accent? :b


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

lucyinthesky said:


> Can I come if I fake an Irish accent? :b


haha, you're far too posh ta be faking an Irish accent!!! :b


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> haha, you're far too posh ta be faking an Irish accent!!! :b


You should hear my scouse accent  Wow. Nah I got told I sound Welsh for the 0.00001 seconds I actually sounded human


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

lucyinthesky said:


> You should hear my scouse accent  Wow. Nah I got told I sound Welsh for the 0.00001 seconds I actually sounded human


haha, ah come on oota that now, we all know you talk like this:


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Hahaa, shh  Just you wait, I'm going to turn up to our little soirée in my trackies.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

lucyinthesky said:


> Hahaa, shh  Just you wait, I'm going to turn up to our little soirée in my trackies.


hahaha, that'd ruin the image. Ya better be in a horse-drawn chariot or I wont know who ya are! :b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I want to listen in and bask in the sound of your lovely Irish accents. Jealous!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> I want to listen in and bask in the sound of your lovely Irish accents. Jealous!


haha, we'll record it and send ya the DVD Char


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> haha, we'll record it and send ya the DVD Char


Can you make me a copy? :b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> haha, we'll record it and send ya the DVD Char


You better! Take some pictures and do some voice recordings yeah?


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> I want to listen in and bask in the sound of your lovely Irish accents. Jealous!


You all sound the same, no need to pretend here:b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> You all sound the same, no need to pretend here:b


You mean Americans and Canadians? :duck


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Canadians _are_ Americans.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> I want to listen in and bask in the sound of your lovely Irish accents. Jealous!


Well most of us going to the meet up have Irish sounding Accents - Jimmy has a nothern accent which is really cool. Unfortunately Dub16 has a posh dublin accent, which sounds kinda american :b :b


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello22 said:


> Dub16 has a posh dublin accent, which sounds kinda american :b :b


Lies!!!!! I shall smite you! Smite the head off ya!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> Lies!!!!! I shall smite you! Smite the head off ya!


What does 'Smite' mean, posh spice?? Is that another posh word from your posh dictionary???


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Knew Dub was the posh one! You're just trying to rub off your poshness onto me


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

I can meet up with you in this Dublin: http://www.dublin.oh.us/ Can you be there in twenty minutes? j/k

I hope you all have a great time at your event. Have a beer for me! I'm 1/4 Irish.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

RockIt said:


> I can meet up with you in this Dublin: http://www.dublin.oh.us/ Can you be there in twenty minutes? j/k
> 
> I hope you all have a great time at your event. * Have a beer for me*! I'm 1/4 Irish.


haha, dont worry mate, I'll have ten of 'em for ya!!!!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello22 said:


>


I'm printing this :um


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Irish sas meetup update: going very well, a lovely bunch of people. And Dub16 is behaving himself! Apart from when he decided to dance to music in the middle of Grafton Street


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hello22 said:


> Irish sas meetup update: going very well, a lovely bunch of people. And Dub16 is behaving himself! Apart from when he decided to dance to music in the middle of Grafton Street


So this is a confirmation that Dub is in fact a real person? I'm shocked!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

BetaBoy90 said:


> So this is a confirmation that Dub is in fact a real person? I'm shocked!


Tis true, tis true.

Aye, the meet-up went great. Apart from me dancing next ta a giant leprechaun in the middle of Grafton Street, they had TV cameras there, so it might not have been a good idea.

Lovely ta meet Jhaniffy fer the first time, and nice ta see the others again. Really enjoyed it


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

No sir you danced with the old guy with the bells on his feet!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

jhanniffy said:


> No sir you danced with the old guy with the bells on his feet!


hahaha, must 'ave had too many pints


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> hahaha, must 'ave had too many pints


Where are the pictures?!?!?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

melissa75 said:


> Where are the pictures?!?!?


ach dammit, I knew I forgot somethin


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

:O I am so jealous this happened


----------

